# Samba PDC Meldung "Kennwort läuft heute ab"



## andrehier (16. Oktober 2003)

Hife !

habe meinen Samba PDC schon ca. 2 Monate problemlos laufen. Seit gestern erhalte ich bei jeder Anmeldung die Meldung "Kennwort läuft heute ab möchten Se es ändern". Wenn ich es ändere kommt die Meldung bei der nächsten Anmeldung trotzdem wieder. 
Ich habe kurzfristig mal einen neuen Win XP Client installiert, aber auch wenn ich mich über diesen anmelde, kommt die Meldung.

Bei der suche im Netz habe ich festgestellt, daß es einige Leute gibt, die dieses Problem haben aber auch noch keine gefunden haben.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über einen hilfreichen Tipp

Tschau und MfG

Andre


----------

